# Mayrhofen - Himmelfahrt- und Höllenritt-Trail



## hp-fred (10. August 2010)

So komme gerade aus Mayrhofen/Zillertal.

Habe mir das Tagesticket am Penken (22 Euro) gegönnt und bin mal wieder die schon existierenden super Trails am Penken und die beiden neuen Himmelfahrt und Höllenrit gefahren.

Himmelfahrt ist ganz ok, wenn auch nur 300hm, teils steils, mit Anlieger, ein paar Shores und am  Ende ein Speedteil. Bekannt aus den Bikeparks. Nichts besonderes. 

Der Höllenrit-Trail hat den richtigen Namen. 1/3 super flowig und schön zu fahren, 1/3 verläuft in einem Bach, und 1/3 kommt dem Streckenbedingungen von WC in Champery gleich. Zwischenzeitlich muss man noch die Schuhe ausziehen, damit man einen ca. 20cm tiefen Bach überqueren muss. Alles in allem nicht mein Ding.
Wie man diesen Trail als Sensation auf alle Web-Pages anpreise kann, verstehe ich allerdings nicht.

Leider wurde mit der Schaffung dieser beiden neuen Trails alle bisherigen Trails (Wanderwege) für Biker durch unzählige Verbotsschilder gesperrt. Sehr schade, die Trails sind wirklich erste Sahne. Super flowig, dann verblockt, dann Spitzkehren. Das Aufkommen der Wanderer auf diesen Wegen ist auch unter der Woche nicht wenig, geht aber gerade noch so.

Fazit für mich:
Mayrhofen ist leider als Bikespot für mich erst einmal gestorben. Schade eigentlich, denn in Kombination mit dem Liftpass kommt man an einem Tag locker auf 5.000hm besten Trailspass.


----------



## pytek (11. August 2010)

hallo,
wollte eigentlich auch mit dem kumpel im sept. ins zillertal mtb fahren, aber wenn ich dein bericht so lese:



> Leider wurde mit der Schaffung dieser beiden neuen Trails alle bisherigen Trails (Wanderwege) für Biker durch unzählige Verbotsschilder gesperrt. Sehr schade, die Trails sind wirklich erste Sahne. Super flowig, dann verblockt, dann Spitzkehren. Das Aufkommen der Wanderer auf diesen Wegen ist auch unter der Woche nicht wenig, geht aber gerade noch so.
> 
> Fazit für mich:
> Mayrhofen ist leider als Bikespot für mich erst einmal gestorben. Schade eigentlich, denn in Kombination mit dem Liftpass kommt man an einem Tag locker auf 5.000hm besten Trailspass.



ist es wirklich so schlimm?

was würdest du als alternative anbieten können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman (12. August 2010)

Ich bin da gestern auch runter. Himmelfahrt ist wirklich ein relativ einfacher Trail, aber mit großem Flow und schön zu fahren. Hier kann man sich sehr schön an schnellen Anliegern und Wallrides versuchen.

Höllenritt wird seinem Namen wirklich gerecht, ich fand' ihn aber eigentlich ganz gut. Im oberen Bereich und unteren Bereich IMHO sehr anspruchsvoll und teilweise extrem Steil, aber prinzipiell fahrbar. Evtl. Muss man ein paar Mal 'runter, um die Linien zu kennen. Zwischendrin entlang der Höhenlinie aber auch sehr flowig.

Für das angesprochene Flussbett muss man aber nicht seine Schuhe ausziehen. Hier kann man eigentlich schön das Fahrrad ins Flussbett stellen und so abgestützt leicht über den liegenden Baustamm gehen. Dauert so keine Minute.

Problematisch war gestern für mich besonders der hohe Schlammgehalt wegen des Regens, wodurch oft der Grip gefehlt hat.

Bzgl. der Streckensperrungen kann ich wenig sagen, da ich das erste Mal im Zillertal bin. Am Montag bin ich allerdings die offiziell ausgeschriebene "Kotarholmrunde" gefahren, die eine Katastrophe ist. Hoch zum Gerlosstein auf Asphalt/Seilbahn bzw. Schotter ist ja noch ganz nett, aber der dann folgende Singletrail zur Karalm ist eine Frechheit. Ich habe dort mein Bike 45 Minuten lang getragen/geschoben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort jemand fährt. 'Runter geht es dann auf Schotter/Asphalt, obwohl im Hang wunderbare Trails liegen (die bin ich dann teilweise von der Route abweichend gefahren). M.E. für eine ausgeschriebene Runde ein Witz.

Himmelfahrt/Höllenritt kann ich aber schon empfehlen, 
Etzteren aber nur, wenn man sein Bike sehr gut beherrscht.


----------



## Boogeyman (12. August 2010)

Schlimm finde ich beim Höllenritt allerdings, das die Originalroute oft durch Abkürzungen kaputt gemacht wurde und so eine klare Linie fehlt. Somit wird aus Haarnadelkurven im Steilhang einfach ein breites Wurzelbett.


----------



## jason_wurzel (12. August 2010)

Das mit den zerstörten Spitzkehren finde ich auch richtig derb. Das war bei den Greendays in Obsteig nicht anders. Am Anfang des Tages waren da noch super Spitzkehren, bei denen man ab und zu auch mal ein bisschen balancieren musste, um rumzukommen, ab Ende des Tages hatten die, die keinen Bock auf Hinterradversetzen haben oder es noch nicht können schöne Furchen in den Hang gepflügt.
Da sollte man beim Trailbau dran denken und einfach überall Geländer hinbauen, um solche Abkürzorgien zu vermeiden. Klingt jetzt vielleicht spießig, aber ich finds einfach schade, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit da die Wege zerstört werden.

Ich find den Höllenritt im gesamten richtig geil, wir waren letzten Sonntag das erste Mal da, war zwar eine Schlammschlacht, aber wenns mal nicht 7 Tage geregnet hat sind die Felspassagen bisschen trockener, dann macht er in den technischen Passagen sicher noch mehr Laune. 
Einzige dumme Stelle wie schon angesprochen ist die Flussquerung, am Sonntag war auch noch Hochwasser, so dass eine trockene Überquerung auf den Steinen gerade so noch ging (mit Bike ins Wasser und aufstützen. Der große quergelegte Baumstamm war komplett überspült, da ging gar nix. Ich dachte eh da könnte man, wenn man mutig ist auch drüberfahren, aber auf den Stamm gibts ja überhaupt keine Rampe, Stufe, whatever, so das man sein Bike auf den Stamm heben müsste um drüberzufahren. Oder wie? Ist ja auch irgendwie nicht das wahre.

P.S.: was ist an dem Singletrail zur Karalm so schlecht? Kenne den nicht, interessiert mich nur mal, für spätere Besuche im Zillertal...





Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich bin da gestern auch runter. Himmelfahrt ist wirklich ein relativ einfacher Trail, aber mit großem Flow und schön zu fahren. Hier kann man sich sehr schön an schnellen Anliegern und Wallrides versuchen.
> 
> Höllenritt wird seinem Namen wirklich gerecht, ich fand' ihn aber eigentlich ganz gut. Im oberen Bereich und unteren Bereich IMHO sehr anspruchsvoll und teilweise extrem Steil, aber prinzipiell fahrbar. Evtl. Muss man ein paar Mal 'runter, um die Linien zu kennen. Zwischendrin entlang der Höhenlinie aber auch sehr flowig.
> 
> ...


----------



## han (12. August 2010)

pytek schrieb:


> hallo,
> wollte eigentlich auch mit dem kumpel im sept. ins zillertal mtb fahren, aber wenn ich dein bericht so lese:
> 
> 
> ...


 wenn du Singeltrails mit Anspruch suchst > Wildkogel & Rob-J in Neukirch. Paralleltal vom Zillertal


----------



## pytek (12. August 2010)

danke euch für eure antworten.
habt ihr sonst irgendwelche vorschläge für singeltrail touren um 1000hm-2000hm, schwierigkeitsgrad mittel-schwer, kondition mittel-schwer

können ruhig flowige geschichten auch dabei sein.
ich war letztes jahr im bormio (italien), war richtig gut, aber die hinfahrt zieht sich man muss über pässe und landstrassen.
das dauert wenn man bedenkt, dass ich aus dem raum frankfurt am main anreisen muss. deshalb suche ich etwas in der nähe wie z.b.: zillertal oder mittenwald.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2010)

Servus!
Zur Rastkogelhütte rauf. Über das Sidanjoch und dann den Trail nach Hochfügen. S2/S3.

http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/197/86/lang,germani/

Ab Hochfügen den Forstweg nehmen und nicht die Landstraße.

... vielleicht findest hier auch noch was: http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html


----------



## Boogeyman (12. August 2010)

Den Vorschlag vom Tiroler hatte ich mir auch auf das GPS geladen, habe es aber zeitlich nicht geschafft die Tour zu fahren.

Höllenritt: Die Bachdurchquerung war eigentlich mal mit einem kleinen Northshore gedacht, das entnimmt man zumindest der Beschreibung auf der 
HP. Es gibt dazu auch ein kurzes Video auf YouTube.

Karalm: Anfangs ist der noch fahrbar, wenn es trocken ist sicherlich noch etwas länger. Dann geht es aber recht gut den Berg rauf, mit sehr viel Geschick noch machbar, aber auch hier gibt es schon Stufen, die man nicht hochkommt ( abwärts sicherlich super). Im weiteren Verlauf ist es ein ständiges Auf- und Ab von nur ein paar Meter Höhe, die sind aber so felsig, dass m.E. an ein Fahren nicht zu denken ist. Die Stücke dazwischen sind so kurz, dass wiederum ein Aufsteigen nicht lohnt. Ich hatte den offiziellen GPS-Track dabei, also habe ich mich nicht im Weg vertan.

Mein Vorschlag hierzu wäre nicht mit der Gerlossteinbahn hoch, sondern gleich von Mayrhofen aus die Teer- und Forststraße. Dann oben einkehren und über die Wanderwege wieder zurück. Der Panorameweg ist aber im oberen Teil auch sehr verblockt. Ich bin ihn ein bisschen reingelaufen, dann aber die ersten drei, vier Serpentinen auf der Forststraße runter, bevor ich auf die Wanderwege bin.


----------



## Boogeyman (12. August 2010)

pytek schrieb:


> danke euch für eure antworten.
> habt ihr sonst irgendwelche vorschläge für singeltrail touren um 1000hm-2000hm, schwierigkeitsgrad mittel-schwer, kondition mittel-schwer
> 
> können ruhig flowige geschichten auch dabei sein.
> ...



Lermoos ist für mich ein grandioses Revier. Auch den dort ansässigen Bikeguide Georg Mott kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Im Cube Hotel kommt man dort z.B. auch sehr günstig unter, etwas komfortabler z.B. im Sporthoteln Loisach. Dort gibt es auch eine 1a Freeride-Steecke.


----------



## Phil81 (12. August 2010)

Fand den Trail auch richtig schön. Die Bachquerung hätte man wirklich etwas besser gestalten können. Viel Nerviger fand ich die 5 km Radweg zur Seilbahn zurück.

Finde so einen Trail auch deutlich schöner zu fahren als die Planierten zerbremsten Strecken die einem sonst so angeboten werden.

Ist aber wie immer halt auch Geschmackssache.
Das Zillertal besteht zum glück auch nicht nur aus Mayrhofen und der einen Seilbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buchenberger (22. August 2010)

@tiroler: geile touren auf der bikerides.at seite. danke dafür


----------



## Beckumer (23. August 2010)

Hi,

bin seit diesem Wochenende auch wieder zu Hause. Habe diesen Urlaub 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub in Mayrhofen verbracht. War mit meinem Sx Trail vor Ort. Bin jetzt schon das 4 Mal mit Bike in Mayrhofen gewesen und kann immer noch nicht genug bekommen von den Trails.

Habe dieses Jahr das erste mal 2 geführte Touren bei Seasonality mit gemacht (http://seasonality.mtbfreeride.tv/). Eine Tagestour und eine mit 2 Abfahrten. Kann das nur jedem weiterempfehlen, war ein pures Erlebnis. Die beiden Bikeguides Alex und Marcel sind super nett und sehr gesprächig. Rauf ging es immer mit der Gondel bzw. Bus. 

Tagestour:
Sind mit dem Bus die Höhenstraße hoch, und vom Melchboden aus bis kurz vor der Rastkogelhütte und dann HiketheBike bis kurz vorm Gipfel, anschließend überm Kamm zurück bis zum Melchboden. Die Aussicht ist ein Traum von dort  Dann geht es über erstklassige aber auch teils steile Singletrails zurück nach Hippach. 

Touren aufm Penken:
Rauf ging es mit der Penkenbahn. Dort gibt es Trails satt, teils sehr flowig und teils sehr ruppig bzw. verblockt. Diese jedoch zu finden ist gar nicht mal so leicht ohne Local bzw. Bikeguide  . Hier mal ein Video von einem Trail der bis Vorderlanersbach geht vom Penken aus. Den durfte ich auch zum Glück heizen  

Hier der Link:
http://seasonality.mtbfreeride.tv/n...y-rocky-team-riders-wade-simmons-mario-lenzen

Zum Höllenritt:
Ist halt immer sehr nass, und deswegen auch nicht so schön zu fahren. Die Locals wollten eigentlich schon mehr in Sachen Nortshores machen um die Nassen stellen zu überbrücken, jedoch fehlt es an Unterstützung seitens der Gondelgesellschaft. Geld wird lieber für was anderes ausgegeben  Aber zum nächsten Sommer wird das vielleicht was.

Meine Absoluten Favoriten sind:
Pfitscherjoch, Steinerkogel, die Trails aufm Penken sowie Rastkogel.


Stell heute Abend nochmal ein paar der besten Fotos vom Urlaub online.


----------



## berndguggi (23. August 2010)

Bin den Höllenritt heute runtergefahren. Nass ist es zt schon - aber insgesamt kein wirkliches Problem. Ich find den Trail insgesamt sehr gelungen. Nicht übertrieben schwer (verglichen etwa zum Nordketten Singletrail) aber auch nicht so leicht, dass es keine Herausforderung mehr ist. Bikepark-Feeling darf man sich aber keines Erwarten. Vor allem der doch sehr lange Rückweg sorgt dafür dass 1 Fahrt doch recht lange dauert. Ich war heute übrigens alleine auf der Strecke unterwegs - habe auf alle Fälle niemand auf der Strecke getroffen. Insgesamt hält sich der Ansturm offenbar in Grenzen. Von mir jedenfalls eine ganz klare Empfehlung !!


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. August 2010)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Nicht übertrieben schwer (verglichen etwa zum Nordketten Singletrail) aber auch nicht so leicht, dass es keine Herausforderung mehr ist.


Nordkette ist aber auch ganz schwere Kost.


----------



## berndguggi (23. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nordkette ist aber auch ganz schwere Kost.



Ja stimmt. Bin da Letztens auch zweimal schwer gescheitert. Deshalb war die heutige Befahrung des Höllenritt auch für mich eine "kleiner Sieg": Bin den Höllenritt nämlich letztes Jahr, als ich mit dem Freeriden anfing schon einmal runter, allerdings größtenteils dann geschoben, weil es mir damals zu schwer war und den unteren Teil überhaupt umfahren. Heute ging es bis auf ganz wenige Stellen ohne größere Probleme. Man sieht also für einen selber schon die Fortschritte.


----------



## Beckumer (23. August 2010)

Hier die versprochenen Fotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

kannst mal dazuschreiben was wo ist? 3&4 ist am pfischer joch. 2 wuerd mich interessieren.
danke.


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

ach so noch was zu dem flussbett man kann auch über den liegenden baumstamm fahren  nur mal so als tipp dann muss man nichtmal absteigen


----------



## berndguggi (24. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ach so noch was zu dem flussbett man kann auch über den liegenden baumstamm fahren  nur mal so als tipp dann muss man nichtmal absteigen



Grundsätzlich ja (wenn man das nötige gleichgewicht dazu hat da man bei einem absturz ganz schön nass wird). Gestern zb war aber der baumstamm aufgrund der wassermenge komplett überspült - an ein drüberfahren (oder auch drübergehen) war da nicht zu denken.


----------



## Beckumer (24. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kannst mal dazuschreiben was wo ist? 3&4 ist am pfischer joch. 2 wuerd mich interessieren.
> danke.



2: Ist oben am Melchboden 
1: Steinerkogel


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

na wenn er kommplett überspült ist gehts wirklich nciht anders als mit schuhe aus  und sooo schmal das man da jetzt so ein super gleichgewicht braucht ist der auch net. da ist eher der übergang am ender entwas heikel


----------



## Loddz (5. Juli 2011)

Ist jemand den Trail dieses Jahr bereits gefahren? Wurde er ausgebessert oder ist ein nicht geringer Teil immer noch die reinste Wasserrinne, die Flußüberquerung sehr schlecht usw? Würde gerne wissen ob ich mein DH Bike für Mayrhofen einpacken soll oder nicht.

Danke sehr


----------



## Blueracer670 (13. August 2013)

Bin ab den 24.08.2013 in Mayrhofen. Auf der HP der Mayrhofner-Bergbahnen steht das der Trail Höllenritt wegen eines Erdrutsches gesperrt ist oder ist er schon wieder befahrbar, kann das jemand bestätigen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2013)

Beide Trails in Mayrhofen sind offen, hatte mich eben per Mail mal erkundigt.
Bin auch im September da


----------



## Blueracer670 (19. August 2013)

Danke
:


----------



## bluepitch (24. August 2013)

Servus,
Wir sind jetzt 1 Woche in Mayrhofen gewesen. Den Höllenritt fand ich persönlich nicht so prall da einige Abschnitte so gut wie nicht fahrbar waren, es scheint so als ob der Trail  nicht mehr gepflegt wird. Ich kann den "RideAble Project" Trail in Zell am Ziller empfehlen und die für Biker normalerweise gesperrten Trails am Penken . Wir haben uns ne Wanderkarte gekauft und sind die rot gestrichelten Wege gefahren (22c und 22b vom Penken runter und dann nach Mayrhofen sind super), die meisten Wanderer waren freundlich und haben uns auch den Weg frei gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (24. August 2013)

bluepitch schrieb:


> ... Ich kann den "RideAble Project" Trail in Zell am Ziller empfehlen...



Ja, die Abfahrt hat mir auch gut gefallen. Kann man schön mit der Panoramatour und ggf.. Auffahrt zum Isskogel verbinden.

Grüße
P.


----------



## jomei21 (29. August 2013)

Hallo,
Eigentlich wollte ich auch am Sa. Ins zillertal fahren. Auf der webpage steht allerdings das nun die beiden trails hr und hf wegen "Bauarbeiten" gesperrt sind. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Dank und Gruss


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. August 2013)

Schick den Bergbahnen ein Mail mit deiner Frage und du hättest schon die Antwort.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2013)

Wenn's da steht scheints aktuell zu sein, werd mir das wenn vor Ort anschauen und ggf. auf die o.g. "22er" Variante ausweichen.
Bin eh nich so der "Freireiter"


----------



## Blueracer670 (2. September 2013)

Hab mal vor Ort nach gefragt, laut Kassen Personal bleiben beide Trails wegen Bauarbeiten voraussichtlich für diese Saison geschlossen. Der Trail ist oben am Berg auch gesperrt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

So,warletzte Woche auch vor Ort. Am Penken siehtstatsächlich so aus wie blueracer oben geschrieben hat, beide Trails sind zu, bin dann auch gar nicht mehr da rauf. Bin stattdesssen mal den in Zell am Ziller gefahren, soll ja vomAnfänger bis Pro allen Spass machen. Spass hat's auch gemacht, bin da mit meinem AM runter bin auch nich der "Freerider". War trotzdem lustig, wobei ich glaube das es für den ganz blutigen Anfänger doch Stellenweise zu schwer wird.

Aber im großen und ganzen muss das Zillertal noch was leisten wenn man eine der Top Bikeregionen Europs werden will,so wirds zumindest oft beschrieben. Wenn schon 2/3 der vorhandenen "offiziellen" Strecken a.Betr. sind dann zieht man nich gerade die Menschenmassen an. Zudem is ja offiziell auch alles andere an interessanten Pfaden gesperrt, in sofern hätte ich da eigentlich nur einen Trail in Zell a. Ziller gehabt den ich hätte befahren dürfen. Hab aber auch hier und da andere auf den Pfaden gesehn, in Fügen waren auch zwei mitm Downhiller unterwegs. Da kannich den 6er WW vomSpieljoch runter empfehlen,lässt sich ganz ordentlich fahren,im unteren Abschnitt scheint auch mal was gebaut worden zu sein, da gibts ein paar verfallene Sprünge und Anlieger.

Bleibt abzuwarten was die da noch im Zillertal hinzaubern würd ich sagen,Möglichkeiten hätte man da ja sicherlich genug,der Vorteil is ja das man rucki zucki 1000hm Abfahrten hinbekommt weil die Orte so tief und die Berge so hoch sind


----------



## Rucksim (16. September 2013)

Das kann ich 1:1 so unterschreiben. War im Sommer im Zillertal, da waren Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt zwar noch offen, aber die beiden Strecken reissen es auch nicht unbedingt raus. Die Nahverkehrbusse waren voll mit Wanderern, einen Platz mit dem Bike zu bekommen war Glücksache. Radanhänger an den Bussen wie sie fast in jeder Urlaubsregion schon zum Standard gehören, leider Fehlanzeige. Alle offiziellen MTB-Routen verlaufen vorwiegend auf Teer oder breiten Schotterstraßen sind somit nur konditionell und kaum technisch anspruchsvoll.

War ein schöner Bikeurlaub aber ein zweites Mal würde ich nicht hin fahren. Der Singeltrail in Zell ist allerdings große Klasse, 2-3 mehr solcher Strecken und die Sache würde schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Beckumer (16. September 2013)

Da bleibt nur die Möglichkeit auf Wanderwege auszuweichen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Das kann ich 1:1 so unterschreiben. War im Sommer im Zillertal, da waren Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt zwar noch offen, aber die beiden Strecken reissen es auch nicht unbedingt raus. Die Nahverkehrbusse waren voll mit Wanderern, einen Platz mit dem Bike zu bekommen war Glücksache. Radanhänger an den Bussen wie sie fast in jeder Urlaubsregion schon zum Standard gehören, leider Fehlanzeige. Alle offiziellen MTB-Routen verlaufen vorwiegend auf Teer oder breiten Schotterstraßen sind somit nur konditionell und kaum technisch anspruchsvoll.
> 
> War ein schöner Bikeurlaub aber ein zweites Mal würde ich nicht hin fahren. Der Singeltrail in Zell ist allerdings große Klasse, 2-3 mehr solcher Strecken und die Sache würde schon ganz anders aussehen.



Für den Biketransport mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gibts da ja noch die Zillertalbahn, da ist der Biketransport sogar für lau, weiss allerdings nich wie's da mit den freien Plätzen aussieht, habs ja selber nich getestet.

Schade eigentlich weil wenn man's da vernünftig anlegt hat das Zillertal mindestens genauso viel Potenzial wie Saalbach denk ich. Finde auch das dort im allgemeinen in allen Regionen ein Umdenken stattfinden müsste, der "klassische Wanderer" wird schätze ich mal in den jüngeren Generationen nich mehr so häufig vorkommen da is doch etwas mehr Action gefragt.

Die Wanderer übrigends die ich angetroffen habe waren alle bis auf einen ( natürlich deutschen Touristen ) freundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (16. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für den Biketransport mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gibts da ja noch die Zillertalbahn, da ist der Biketransport sogar für lau, weiss allerdings nich wie's da mit den freien Plätzen aussieht, habs ja selber nich getestet.
> 
> 
> > Du hast recht die Bahn fährt aber nur bis Mayrhofen und nicht weiter in Richtung Hintertux und auch nach Gerlos kommt man nur mit dem Bus. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich habe mich wegen möglicher Strafen und Anfeindungen nicht auf Wanderwege getraut. Außerdem war ich zur Sommerhochsaison dort wo wirklich sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs waren.


----------



## Fail (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, bei mir gehts in zwei Wochen nach Zell am Ziller und die Bikes kommen natürlich mit, wenn man schonmal den weiten Weg aus dem Platten Pott fährt.
Wie schauts denn derzeit vor Ort aus und was sollte man so unbedingt gefahren haben? RideableProject, sowie Höllenritt und Himmelfahrt sind geplant, wenn denn zur Zeit geöffnet.

Fahrwünsche liegen in Richtung Freeride, Downhill und Trails. Bergaufkrackseln ist nicht so ganz mein Ding. Aber eine Tour soll auch drin sein, nur halt nicht unbedingt den Penken bergauf bezwingen ;-)

Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Infos bringen kann.

Gruss Benny


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2014)

Fail schrieb:


> Bergaufkrackseln ist nicht so ganz mein Ding. Aber eine Tour soll auch drin sein, nur halt nicht unbedingt den Penken bergauf bezwingen ;-)


Die anderen Berge in der Umgebung haben mehr Höhenmeter. ... und bis auf die erwähnten Abfahrten wird's wohl schwierig werden, etwas ohne Uphill zu erreichen. Red Bull einwerfen und Flügel wachsen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2014)

Könntest noch in Fügen mit der Bahn hoch, hab ich zwar selber nicht gemacht weil ich den Bergen lieber auf ehrliche Art un Weise entgegen trete  aber ich habe welche gesehn die dort in die Bahn eingestiegen sind.

Vom Spieljoch kannst du dann Wanderwege runter fahren, ist aber offiziell nicht gestattet !
Hier die Touren die ich damals gemacht habe, da sind auch GPS Daten dabei falls du dich doch entscheidest hochzudämmeln 
http://www.hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2013/10/die-hubis-in-den-alpen-3-touren-im.html


----------



## frx_Bender (30. Juli 2014)

War letzte Woche in Mayrhofen. Der Himmelfahrttrail wird wohl gereade neu gemacht, da ist nur ein kleines oberes Stück offen und das ist auch sehr ausgewaschen. Der Rest ist gesperrt und da stehen die Bagger. Am Höllenritt war ich persönlich nicht, mir wurde aber gesagt das auch dieser neu gemacht wird.
Am Penkenjoch Richtung Wanglalm geht auch ein MTB Weg ab, welcher aber ebenfalls mit Bagger neu hergestellt wird. Bin ich trotzdem gefahren, jedoch war das obere Stück bis zum Querweg kein schönes fahren.


----------



## grOObie (6. August 2014)

Das stimmt... mich hat zwar der kipperfahrer heute durchgewunken und so konnt ich den ganzen Himmelfahrt fahren, aber das schlimmste war, daß sie den Wallride weggemacht haben *heul* der war ne Gaudie...
Der Höllenritt war gewohnt anstrengend, aber durchweg gut befahrbar. Nur verstehe ich das ende nicht. Der schöne Teil ins Tal beginnt mit einem "Biker verboten" schild. Der Pfeil "Singeltrail" an dieser Stelle weist auf eine Kletterpassage, die auf der Strasse endet. Macht keinen Sinn... schade. Aber vielleicht fällt denen.. oder mir  nächstes mal wieder was besseres ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (7. August 2014)

Bin heute den oberen Teil der Himmelfahrt gefahren, leider nur bis zur Baustelle weiter ging es nicht.(viel zu kurz)
Dann weiter zum Höllenritt, (über die Forststrasse) leider sehr nass und ausgewaschen. 
Die Bachquerung über den Stamm ist nicht schlecht.

Als Tipp würde ich die Rosenbergbahn in Zell empfehlen, der Trail war trotz Nässe gut in schuss.
Und mann kommt wie im Park dirkt an der Bahn an. (Nicht wie die Tragepassage und der Teerweg zurück nach Mayerhofen.)
Bikewasch an der Bahn all inklusive.

Alle Trails haben etwas für sich, und Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## Fail (7. August 2014)

Danke für eure antworten. War sehr hilfreich. 

Habe mich jetzt deshalb auch darauf eingestellt an der Rosenalm zu fahren, zumal der lift nur 1000 Meter von unserer Unterkunft entfernt liegt 
Dann kann ich mir Himmel und Hölle wohl knicken.
Gibt's an der Rosenalm noch geheimtips?
Gruß


----------



## grOObie (8. August 2014)

Ein Tip von mir it noch die Hainzenbergbahn am Gerlosstein (Hinter Zell hoch)
Hier gibt es spannende Abfahrten, allerdings keine offiziellen. Ich würde aber den Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt mal abgehen, allerdings nicht die Schiebepassage, sondern nach dem Ausstieg links rum. Es ist alledings sehr schade, daß die Abfahrt gleich neben der Schiebepassage für Biker gesperrt ist, denn das war ein sehr sehr sehr schönes Stück mit vielen Facetten und ohne Asphalt bis ins Tal.


----------



## Fichtenmoped (8. August 2014)

Ja, das Schild am Ende ist ärgerlich!!
Hat mich auch geärgert dann das Bike den Berg hoch zu tragen und über eine Asphaltstraße ins Tal zu fahren. 
Zum schluss muss man eh die ca 2km nach Mayerhofen zurück auf Asphalt abspuhlen.


----------



## Rocky10 (8. August 2014)

Wir  waren als Gruppe eine ganze Woche geführt im Zillertal unterwegs. 
Mein Fazit.
Das Zillertal kann getrost von der Bikekarte gestrichen werden. Die wollen und können nicht. Warum in diesem Tal Werbung für Biken gemacht wird ist für mich unerklärlich. 
Also Jungs, fahrt ins Vinschgau oder sonst wo hin, Zillertal nie wieder.


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Wir  waren als Gruppe eine ganze Woche geführt im Zillertal unterwegs.
> Mein Fazit.
> Das Zillertal kann getrost von der Bikekarte gestrichen werden. Die wollen und können nicht. Warum in diesem Tal Werbung für Biken gemacht wird ist für mich unerklärlich.
> Also Jungs, fahrt ins Vinschgau oder sonst wo hin, Zillertal nie wieder.


Bitte mehr Details


----------



## Rocky10 (10. August 2014)

Aber gerne, ich habe gerade die dazu nötig Zeit.

1. Zillertal Tourismus ist offenbar in verschiedene Regionen unterteilt, aber nicht koordiniert, untereinander.
2. Zillertal macht bei uns in der Schweiz mit einem Tour-Bus grossartig und sympatisch Werbung für die *Bike-Region Zillertal.*

Das haben wir angetroffen, immer unter der Führung eines sehr bekannten, lokalen Guides (der es sich nicht leisten kann negativ aufzufallen):

Die Bergbahn Fügen hat eine einzige Transportplattform für Bikes am Seil. Wenn Du nicht selber für den Be-und Entlad besorgt bist, ist das Bike im Minimum zerkratzt, die Bahnangestellten haben Null Interesse einen Kundendienst für Biker zu bieten. Dauer des Transportes für 10 Bikes 2 mal 20 Minuten....
In der Bahn sind jede Menge hammergeile Trails zu sehen.....aber allesamt mit Bikefahrverbot belegt. Wäre ich alleine gewesen wäre ich gefahren, mit Guide liegt das leider nicht drin.
Auf der Höhe angekommen, ist kaum ein Berg naturbelassen, alles wurde bereits mindestens ein mal für Skipisten umgegraben. So haben wir z.b. während sechs Biketagen kein einziges Murmeltier gesehen. Das ist insofern logisch, weil eigentlich nichts mehr natürlich ist und alles dem Wintertourismus unterworfen wurde.
Das Zillertal verfügt auch nicht über alte Wasserwege wie z.b. das Vinschgau oder das Wallis, deshalb ist auch kein altes Wegnetz vorhanden.
Wir wollten mit unseren All-Mountain Bikes Trails fahren, wie das in der Schweiz halt so üblich ist, das ist leider nur sehr eingeschränkt, legal, möglich.
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat Mayerhofen:
Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt...tönt gut, also lösen wir zu dritt eine Tageskarte.
In der Talstation Null Information an uns das Himmelfahrt praktisch vollständig einer Skipiste zum Opfer gefallen ist. Der Höllenritt war das einzige was uns richtig Spass gemacht hat, den sind wir dann gleich vier mal nacheinander runtergedonnert.
Aber auch hier ist wiederum absolutes Unvermögen und kein Wille erkennbar:
Der Trail wird sich selber überlassen, das war für uns Hammergeil, aber sicher nicht jedermanns Ding.
Das Trailende ist auch so ein Hit. Nach 20 Minuten reinem Enduro kommt eine 15 Minuten dauernde Tragepassage, die auf einer Teerstrasse endet...ein Riesenwitz.
Die Alternative ist am Trailende unmittelbar vorhanden, supergeil zu fahren, mit allem was das Herz begehrt....nur mit Fahrverbot belegt.
Da wir an diesem Tag den Guide nicht dabei hatten sind wir 3 von 4 mal durch das Verbot gefahren.
Ich denke das reicht an Informationen:
Nochmal in der Zusammenfassung: Schwarzwaldtouren mit 2 Meter-Regel-Charakter ist OK, Trails Fehlanzeige, die Werbung ein Witz.

Was aber ganz toll war, das muss dann auch noch gesagt werden:
Die Gastfreundschaft auf den abgelegenen Hütten, Kellerjochhütte zum Beispiel, war absolut fantastisch und nicht zu überbieten. Und auch kulinarisch hat alles gepasst.

Schade, so einen Bericht schreiben zu müssen, wir haben uns das sicher auch anders vorgestellt. Ich denke unser Guide hat aus der Situation das Beste herausgeholt, viel mehr ist schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden, deshalb: Zillertal den Skifahrern überlassen, und über den Alpenhauptkamm ins Vinschgau weiterfahren, den die wissen wie es geht.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## McNulty (10. August 2014)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht - evt. liest das ja ein Zillertaler


----------



## grOObie (11. August 2014)

Das ist ein außerordentlich korrekter und ausführlicher Bericht.
Ich stimme in fast allem zu.

Ich bin 2009 den Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt gefahren, kurz bevor er freigegeben wurde. Starker Anfang um der entstehenden Bikeregion Zillertal den nötigen Pepp zu geben. Die Karten wurden ausfühlicher, Varianten möglich, ohne an gesperrt Schildern vorbei zu müssen. Menschen, die einem auf schwierigen Passagen entgegenkamen, reagieren mit Respekt und Neugier.

2010, 2011, 2012... Immer alles gut, Freunde mitgenommen (die von dem naturbelassenen, aber offensichtilich nicht sich selbst überlassenen) Höllenritt allesamt begeisert waren. Ok, mit der erwähnten, wirklich genialen Abfahrt nach dem offiziellen Ende des Höllenritt wirklich toll. Zwei drei Kilometer zurück zum Lift? Gechillt!

Rideable Project: Feiner, langer, steiler Flowtrail. Nach Auffahrt über den Berg von Hinten eine solche Belohnung! Danke Zillertaler Bike Orga.

Ich denke es ist schwer, die gemeinten Leute in der breiten Masse der MTB-ler zu finden. Mich hat das Konzept, wenn es eins war, angesprochen. Das man keinen Bikepark wie Saalbach o.ä. möchte, konnte ich verstehen.

Nachdem ich 2013 nicht konnte bin ich - auch wenn ich Spass hatte, ähnlich enttäuscht in Sachen Bike wie Thomas.

Himmelfahrt: Wie gesagt, ich durfte durch, aber in der Hochsaison musste der Kipper zurücksetzen, um mich durchzulassen. HÄ?
Drop nicht gepflegt, nicht befahrbar. Wallride? OMG!!! DER FETTE WALLRIDE IST WEG'?!?! Ich hoffe nur weil er neu muss. Aber in der HAUPTSAISON???

Ausfahrt vom Trail? Gesperrt!!! WHAT?? Stattdessen 15min. Klettern mit dem Freerider? Zum Asphalt?! Super.

Das war ernüchternd. Immerhin gab es regen Betrieb von Bikern auf dem Wiesnalmtrail.

Weil es mein schönes Zillertal ist komme ich wieder: Es ist immer Action möglich. Tolles Canyonig mit dicken Sprüngen ins Wasser, anspruchsvolle und gut organisierte Klettersteige, Gastfreundschaft, kulinarisches zum fairen Preis, Wahnsinns Skigebiet im Winter...

Aber bitte,lieber Tourismusverband im Zillertal, vergesst nicht die Biker, die das Radfahren in allen Facetten lieben!


----------



## fatz (12. August 2014)

grOObie schrieb:


> Aber bitte,lieber Tourismusverband im Zillertal, vergesst nicht die Biker, die das Radfahren in allen Facetten lieben!


also, wenn du das ganze nicht hier schreibst, sondern an den angesprochenen, waere das vermutlich wirkungsvoller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grOObie (12. August 2014)

mach ich auch... hab schon dort mit einem gesprochen der wohl irgendwie dazugehörte, aber besonders angetan war er nicht... "...fahren immer durch die Wiesen und dann kann der Bauer nicht mähen... grummel" Ist schon war, durch die Wiesen der LAndwirte sollte man nicht fahren, aber wenn es ausreichend wege gibt ist es auch nicht nötig, verbotene Routen zu nehmen. Vielleicht braucht es auch seine Zeit dort. Schwarze Schafe gibt es sicher immer unter den MTBlern, das ist der Entwicklung in der Region dann sicher nicht zuträglich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

grOObie schrieb:


> ..., das ist der Entwicklung in der Region dann sicher nicht zuträglich.


Nicht zuträglich ist vor allem die Rechtslage ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2014)

grOObie schrieb:


> "...fahren immer durch die Wiesen und dann kann der Bauer nicht mähen... grummel"


 
Wenn ein Kitz in der Wiese liegt interessiert es die bauern auch herzlich wenig !


----------



## fatz (13. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kitz in der Wiese liegt interessiert es die bauern auch herzlich wenig !


klar, das steckt der kreiselmaeher auch locker weg


----------



## reinera (19. September 2014)

Hallo,

kann eure Erfahrungen nur Teilen. Wir hatten diesen Sommer unseren Wohnwagen für 5 Monate im Zillertal. Gefahren bin ich viel, viel Singletrails, aber willkommen war man eigentlich nirgends. 

Auf den Werbeplakaten/Anzeigen zieht man zwar nur Singletrail und Biker die gerade die Räder in der Luft haben, damit hat sich das Trailfahren aber auch schon. 

Im offizielen Bike Guide gibt es 99,9% Schotter + Asphaltrouten und dazu die drei offiziellen Strecken.Und als ich selbst hier am Wiesenalmtrail / Rosenalmbahn die Bahn benutzt habe hat mich einer der Bahnangestellten dermaßen dumm angemacht - kaum zu glauben.

Schwere MTB Routen sind hier z.B. auch 100% Asphalttouren, die man mit einem Rennrad fahren könnte.

An vielen (interessanten) Wegen steht ein Biken verboten Schild.

Na gut, Schluss mit lamentieren, die Saison ist vorbei, der Wohnwagen abgeholt, und zum Biken gehe ich woanders hin.

Pech gehabt Zillertal- Potential hätten ja die Berge und die Wege. 

Und für alle die sich nicht abschrecken lassen, sucht mal nach Stephan Oberlechner  auf meinbezirk.at. Sind sehr genial Touren dabei.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Paul_FfM (20. September 2014)

Ja, so war auch mein Eindruck, gibt bessere Gegenden zum biken als das Zillertal.

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vitaminc (21. September 2014)

.. zum Glück haben wir das Zillertal nur beiläufig kurz durchquert, auf den Weg zum Tuxer Joch, und dann den Holy Trail runter in Ri Schmirntal. Schade ums Zillertal!


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht die Lage aktuell aus? Bin demnächst paar Tage mit Familie dort und werde wohl 1 Tag abzwicken können. Penken mit Höllenritt und Himmelfahrt noch aktiv? Oder wo anders hin?


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Lage aktuell aus? Bin demnächst paar Tage mit Familie dort und werde wohl 1 Tag abzwicken können. Penken mit Höllenritt und Himmelfahrt noch aktiv? Oder wo anders hin?


In Österreich ändert sich die Rechtslage so schnell wie anderswo: Gar nicht. Durch E-Bike und Co wird es auch nicht besser. In Zell am Ziller ist halt was neues dazu gekommen. Der Rest ist nicht erlaubt. Wie in ganz Österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2016)

Hej Michael. Danke für die Info

Sag weißt du obs diesen Höllenritt offiziell noch gibt? 

Hab jetzt noch bissl gestöbert. Scheinbar is ja dort jetzt alles am Isskogel und bei Wiesenalm? Weißt du wie das ist?


Und, gibts da auch so Flowlines? Die Frage also ob ich Bikes für Kinder (9J) mitnehmen soll.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich kann dir zu Mairhofen nicht viel sagen. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das vordere Zillertal besser, wenn man biken will. Mairhofen ist als Ort sicher einer der besten Tourismusorte in Tirol. Der Ort hat für touristische Verhältnisse auch ein tolles Flair. Durch die Art von Berge ist es aber eher zum Wandern und Klettern. Wenn ich nur einen Tag biken könnte und genug Dampf in die Wadl habe, würde ich von Mairhofen zum Geiseljoch hoch und dann ins Inntal raus fahren und über den Radweg oder mit der Zillertalbahn zurück nach Mairhofen.


----------



## alexSnow (26. Juli 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Sag weißt du obs diesen Höllenritt offiziell noch gibt?
> 
> Hab jetzt noch bissl gestöbert. Scheinbar is ja dort jetzt alles am Isskogel und bei Wiesenalm? Weißt du wie das ist?
> 
> ...



Die Frage nach den Mayrhofen-Trails hab ich mir auch schon gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/810392/

Ich werde wohl demnächst mal hinschauen. In dieser offiziellen Tiroler Karte (MTB Modell 2.0 oder so) sind sie drinnen. Auf der Website der Bahn ist nichts... Denke einfach, dass die Trails sich selbst überlassen sind...

Die Trails in Zell und Gerlos finde ich gut. In Gerlos kenne ich aber noch nicht alle. Jedenfalls sind die ersten Stücke in beiden Orten sehr flowig. Und es ist auch nicht so viel los. Denke, dass man da auch gut mit Kind hin kann, wenn man nicht alles durchfährt oder das Kind sehr gut unterwegs ist 

Gerade das oberste Teilstück in Zell kann man auch öfter fahren. Kaum Höhenunterschied, sodass das rauffahren auch OK ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One dual sim mit Tapatalk


----------

